# Lawless "Rocket" and "Predator" Drag Bikes Record Attempt April 29th.



## LawlessEV (Oct 2, 2011)

*Lawless "Rocket" and "Predator" Drag Bikes Record Attempt April 29th.*

The Good Lord Willing and the Creek Don't Rise the Lawless "Rocket" drag bike
and the "Predator" drag bike will attempt the World's Quickest Electric Drag
Race Ever this Sunday at Virginia Motorsports Park in Dinwiddie, Virginia. 
Final arrangements are still being made and schedule is subject to change but we
want to give everyone ample notice of a head to head of the two quickest EV's on
the planet. For the tech curious the elevation at the track is approximately
200 ft above sea level. An ICE's friend but an ev's foe. No mind, This is the
same track that one year ago today the Lawless Drag Bike, designed and built by
Lawless Industries, OCC, High Tech Systems, Cafe Electric, and Berube Racing
destroyed the existing electric 1/4 mile record with 7.13 @ 187 MPH and 7.24 @
185 mph runs in the first few months of it's life. Almost a full second quicker
than it's nearest competitor to date. However, recently Predator is knocking on
the door as the World's second quickest ev with recent times in Tucson of 7.84 @
162 mph and 7.90 @ 161 mph.

The Lawless bike will be sporting the same 355 volts in a new, lighter package
while Predator will see a bump in voltage from 296 to 314.5 volts and in search
of the NEDRA DMC-A2 record.

The Lawless and Predator teams will "ante up" and will not be playing for pay at
this event. Those who make the trip to see this race will see both bikes going
all out for glory, not for money. This will not be a paid test session but a
showcase of the two baddest EV's on the planet going at it paid for in full by
The Lawless and Predator Teams.

If you have never seen the Rocket bike live you need to be there. The sound at
launch is unreal! The Predator will be right there as well, ripping it's rear
tire at will.

It would not surprise if this day sees the first head to head 7 second ev passes
and the first ever 6 second ev pass. More details to follow:

Shawn Lawless


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Lawless "Rocket" and "Predator" Drag Bikes Record Attempt April 29th.*

Good luck, hope it all goes as planned.


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Lawless "Rocket" and "Predator" Drag Bikes Record Attempt April 29th.*

Saw a video of your record run. Congrats.


----------

